

What looks like an N64, costs 50x as much, and runs Linux? - lordpenguin
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.thepowerbase.com%2F2012%2F06%2Flinux-mint-enters-hardware-game-with-mintbox%2F&h=MAQENJv_DAQGuJyTAvHBi2dsVNaipVIlhRH0YyHVP0e-rrg&enc=AZMrHODXcT8KrMx8bhbWVqMJHI869eQLHSKBahxiPVtOBgLpYm2WxEUQvUI69YPm_2X8tnC8lkzd_JRunvrxk0u4

======
berdon
Someone forgot to strip the facebook redirect from the url?

~~~
dfc
Lordpenguin only submits articles from powerbase. I wonder if he decided to
change things up in order to astroturf more effectively...

